# -They're Healin' Up-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

It seems like the bass are just about ready to get fired back up again on many of our lakes. Most of them are in post spawn now. And they're sluggish/healing up from the spawn.
I used to struggle a lot more during the post spawn phase, or even a cold front. But now I go into finesse mode and still catch them. 
They'll be ready to start hitting crankbaits anytime now. That's when we can load our boats with a limit of schoolers pretty quick.

These Burr Oak Lake (over the 12 to 15-inch slot) bass were the best two I caught (and released) yesterday. They were caught on the drop-shot rig tipped with a 4-inch Venom Due Drop worm in green pumpkin-candy.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice catch JignPig Guide. I have been struggling in the post spawn myself...maybe I'll try down sizing...thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotta agree... I think it's going to be a couple more weeks up in my neck of the woods (northeast Ohio) though. I went out to Milton today and caught a BUNCH of fish. 10 to 15 keepers and just as many dinks. All of the keepers were small mouth. Nothing of any size though ..... biggest one was probably 14". Most of the fish I caught, and most of the keepers came on either a 4" Roboworm on an 1/8 oz. shaky head, or a 4' Roboworm on a drop shot. I threw a crank bait and a spinner bait a little, too. Nothing on either one of those. This last cold front knocked almost 5 degrees off the water temperature.


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm really about to go catch a bass


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Jig n Pig, 
I love your posts. You are a awesome member. Thanks for sharing.


----------

